# Just Joined TT Club - 225 Coupe - Essex



## Salez (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi All

Brought my first mk1 TT the other week and I love her already.
Specs: 2004/54 Pearlescent Mauritius Blue 1.8T 225PS Quattro Coupe, Mileage: 30k.
Xenon Lights, Silver Nappa Leather, Chorus Stereo with 6 disk CD changer, Cup Holders, 18" 9 Spoke RS4 Alloys. Had Dashpod replaced last year by Audi. Full Audi Longlife Service History.

About me: 22 y/o in Essex. Graduated last year. Previous Car was 2001 Corsa - was the basic so feels like i have gone from one extreme to another!

I would like to take this opportunity to thank forum members, as i did alot of reading on here before i started looking to buy a TT. No doubt without the knowledge i gained from here i may have got a dodgy one. Hopefully as I get greater knowledge i will be able to help others out.

Here are some pics:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont for get to join the TOC www.ttocco,uk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum matey


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome mate, She looks 8)

Get it off of the Longlife servicing though IMO.

Enjoy!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome mate

welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

